# Wie gefällt euch der Waffenmeister?



## Takiro (23. April 2007)

Hiho, ich wollt mal ein Paar meinungen sammeln wie ihr denn so mit dem Waffenmeister(wenn ihr dann einen spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zufrieden seid bzw. eure ersten Eindrücke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Anfang mach ich dann mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich finde den Waffenmeister einfach genial, man es gibt kaum eine Quest die man nicht alleine machen könnte (außer Gruppenquests) sie sind die perfekten Damage Dealer, sind gut fürs Gruppenspiel geeignet z.B. Waffenmeister und Barde ist unschlagbar und können sich sogar geringfügig selbst heilen. Kurz und Knapp ich liebe den Waffenmeister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja ^^ das wars dann auch 
MfG Takiro


----------



## Myronn (23. April 2007)

Was mir am Waffenmeister gefällt ist seine Vielseitigkeit. Und er macht in kurzer Zeit recht viel Damage. Aber mein Favorit momentan ist da noch eher der Hauptmann. Aber mal schauen... ich spiele meinen Waffenmeister sicher auch noch paar Level weiter, um mir ein besseres Urteil bilden zu können.


----------



## Takiro (23. April 2007)

Naja im Prinzip könnte ich auch den Hauptmann spielen bloß da ich schon gehört habe, dass sich der Hauptmann wie ein Paladin spielen soll, und ich in WoW nen 70er Paladin habe wollt eich mal was anderes ausprobieren, denn ich habe irgendwie keine Lust wieder den Buff-Bot zu spielen, zwar habe ich den Paladin gerne und oft gespielt doch ich probier im Moment mal den Waffenmeister aus und mit dem bin ich z.Z. (level 27) sehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Door81 (26. April 2007)

Ich hab in WoW 5 Lvl 60+ Chars (Mage, Schurke, Paladin 60-64; Krieger und Priester 70, Priester Main) und wollt nun auch mal auf ne DD Klasse als Main anfangen. Hatte gestern nicht soviel Zeit und bin bis Lvl 6 gekommen und dazu auch gleichmal Waffenschmied gelernt. 

Bisher gefällt mir die Klasse auch recht gut (naja was soll in den paar Lvl auch schon schlecht sein^^) und finds vor allem recht interessant dass er bisher zumindest einem Warri in der Off/Berserker-Stance recht ähnelt, da mir vor allem Sachen wie Waffen-Aoe immer recht Spaß machen, auch den Leidenschafts-Buff find ich sehr fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell muss ich sagen, nach fast 2,5 Jahren (und insgesamt an die 200 /played-Tage) WoW ists doch sehr erfrischend mal wieder in unbekannten Gebieten, mit traumhafter Grafik zu lvln, das Craftsystem kennenzulernen usw.


----------



## Takiro (28. April 2007)

Naja hatte fast die gleiche Stuation wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte nen Pala lvl 70  mit  an die 250 Tage und nen Warri auf 64 mit 13 Tagen und wollte jetzt, da ich den Krieger auf Def geskillt hatte nen DD anfange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich finde, dass sich der Waffenmeister den Titel des DD's verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (1. Mai 2007)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass mir der Waffenmeister bislang am meisten Spaß macht.
Waffenmeister, Barde und Jäger auf ~12 (nicht hoch, aber für ein erstes Bild reicht es)

Barde und Waffenmeister gefallen mir am meisten, doch gerade zum Leveln ist der Waffenmeister einfach spannender, da es etwas kniffliger ist, wenn man sich mal 2-3 Mobs geangelt hat. Als Barde hat man es da wesentlich einfacher, denn man teilt ganz ok aus und kann sich halt nebenbei auch noch heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Waffenmeister ist definitiv sehr, sehr vielseitig und ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Instanzerfahrungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mikk (2. Mai 2007)

Door81 schrieb:


> nach fast 2,5 Jahren (und insgesamt an die 200 /played-Tage) WoW ists doch sehr erfrischend mal wieder in unbekannten Gebieten, mit traumhafter Grafik zu lvln, das Craftsystem kennenzulernen usw.



Meine Rede!



Waffenmeister und Jäger sind die Schadensklassen in dem Spiel. Waffenmeister besticht vor allem durch seinen AOE Waffenschaden. Jäger sind eben sehr stark an einem Ziel und haben eben Fallen.

Wenn Du also einen gepanzerten DMG Dealer willst, ist Waffenmeister sicher Deine Klasse. Wir waren heute mit zwei Waffenmeistern, zwei Kundigen, Barde und meine Wenigkeit (Wächter) unterwegs zur Wetterspitze hoch und ich muss sagen es war wirklich ein Gemetzel.

Das einzigste Problem was ich mit Waffenmeistern habe, ist die Tatsache dass sie oft falsch gespielt werden. Bestes Beispiel, ein Waffenmeister rannte _IMMER_ vorne weg. Wenn ein Waffenmeister pullt und dann seinen Schaden anwirft ist es als Tank fast unmöglich dagegen anzugehen. Ende vom Lied: Waffenmeister hatte die Aggro von 4 Gegner, der Barde musste voll dagegenheilen und hatte kurze Zeit später keine Kraft mehr, Waffenmeister stirbt, Barde wird als nächstes platt gemacht und dann der Rest der Gruppe -.-


Merke: WENN Ihr einen Waffenmeister spielt, lasst den Wächter vor.


----------



## Desdinova (4. Mai 2007)

mikk schrieb:


> Merke: WENN Ihr einen Waffenmeister spielt, lasst den Wächter vor.



Kleine Ergänzung dazu:

Wenn ihr einen Jäger, Barden, Kundigen, Schurken oder Hauptmann spielt, lasst ebenfalls den Wächter vor. 
Nur um keine offenen Fragen im Raum zu lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chronicleward (5. Mai 2007)

und seht in dreiteufelsnamen zu, daß euer barde nicht stirbt.

egal wo die aggro ist sie darf nicht auf den barden kommen und wenn doch schmeißt eine damage dealer klasse dazwischen.

begründung heilen wenn man schaden nimmt funzt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shadow- (13. Mai 2007)

Mir gefällt der Waffenmeister auch sehr, ist mein Main und mittlerweile 24 - wär höher - aber ich habe nicht soviel Zeit.
Eine klasse dmg Klasse (^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte (eigens editiertes Diebspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Aodhan (15. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen,

ich spiele einen 35er Waffenmeister und muss sagen das diese Klasse wirklich sehr gut gelungen ist.
Vielseitigkeit beschreibt diese Klasse sehr gut, Damagedealer schlechthin und auch mittels Schild kurzfristig als Tank einsetzbar.
Eine Klasse die zum Solospiel einläd und mit den richtig erarbeiteten Tugenden etc. enorm viel Spaß macht.
Aber im Grunde sind alle Klassen ziemlich gleichwertig, dass ist es was mich an HdRO so fasziniert, die vielseitigkeit der Klassen und auch ziemlich ausgewogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besten erfahrungen habe ich gemacht im Kleingruppenspiel "Waffenmeister, Barde", eine fast unschlagbare Mischung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist wohl eher Ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luksus (3. Juni 2007)

Ich bin voll und ganz begeistert mit meinem Zwergen Waffenmeister.

Innerhalb kürzester Zeit mach ich ne Menge Dmg. Besonders bei den 0815 Quests wie: Sammle 12 Orkschilde recht praktisch, da man die 12 Orks schnell gelegt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wenn's nötig ist, kann man (ich) als Tank einspringen falls kein Wächter verfügbar steht.

Ich liebe die Vielseitigkeit dieser Klasse, möchte gar keine andere probieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

mfg luksus


----------



## Spooky01 (14. Juni 2007)

Mein Waffenmeister hat im Moment Lvl. 41. Nur kurzzeitig habe ich auch mal einen Schurken und einen Jäger ausprobiert, aber ich halte das nie lange durch bis es mich wieder zum Waffenmeister zieht. An der Front mitzuspielen liegt mir mehr als aus dem Hintergrund zu agieren. Das war immer so und wird auch so bleiben.
Im Normalfall macht es wirklich am meisten Sinn wenn der Waffenmeister mit zwei Waffen auf die Gegner einschlägt, aber ich habe es auch mal mit einem schweren Schild ausprobiert. Der ausgeteilte und eingesteckte Schaden minimiert sich auf die Art gleichermassen, aber als Tank kommt nichts an einen Wächter heran. Auch wenn das wie ich feststellen musste viele Waffenmeister anders sehen und sich zu oft zu weit an zu viele Gegner ranwagen. Der absolute DD ist der Waffenmeister auf jeden Fall, aber auch er hat seine Grenzen. Also nicht zu viel auf einmal erwarten.


----------



## airace (30. Januar 2008)

ich find den waffen meister ganz gut das einzigste problem ist die geringe selbstheilung aber mit genügend SPS ist das wieder aufzuholen...


----------



## Namosch (7. April 2008)

hab mir mit nem testacc ebenfalls einem waffi zusammen mit meiner muddi gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich muss sagen das 2 waffis sehr gut in ner gruppe abgehen 
haben sehr viele q alleine geschafft und sind gut am leveln sind bisher level 17

waffi rockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


weiss zufällig wer wie die einschränkungen von einem testacc sind ausser das man das ah und die post nicht nutzen kann?


----------



## Alogian (8. April 2008)

Kann der Waffenmeister auch in den großen Inis tanken?


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. April 2008)

Eher nicht, da sollte man einen Wächter für haben.
Der Waffenmeister ist ein DD, der im Notfall (!) als Tank eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Kwingdor (23. Mai 2008)

Also in den großen absolut nicht. In den kleineren geht es sich durchaus aus, aber dann muss die Ausrüstung stimmen und der Waffenmeister muss vor allem schwere Schilde tragen.

Dass Waffenmeister viel alleine schaffen, liegt zum einen daran, dass sie - gut gespielt - mit diversen Situationen klarkommen... besonders wenn man als Elb zusätzlich noch schleichen kann. Zum andren liegt hier der Ursprung, dass das Spiel im Laufe des Jahres immer leichter wurde... Quests wurden entschärft... vieles ging mehr in Solo-Content über.

Aber zurück wieder zum Tanken: Der Barde muss definitiv mehr heilen, als bei einem gleichwertigen Wächter-Tank. Und in den größeren Arealen... oder Erz-Nemesis Gegnern... nun... da hält ein Waffenmeister den Schild nicht lange hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Ich weiß, dass das Thema nen Monat nimmer genutzt wurde, wollt es nur mal ergänzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harrath (26. Mai 2008)

Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Waffi (mittlerweile lvl 50). 
Sehr gute Damage, kann einiges wegstecken, usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verwende hauptsächlich 2 Einhandwaffen,  da er mir mit einer zweihändigen waffe
einfach zu langsam ist!

Hab auch schon jäger und hauptmann probiert, da ich aber immer lieber mit
dem Waffenmeister spiele, verkümmern die anderen chars dann immer.

Hab jezts noch nen wächter begonnen, mal schaun wie weit ich mit dem komm...


----------



## Blondi(e/ey) (27. Mai 2008)

Der Waffi ist einfach am besten für, besonders daher, da ich nicht so schnell überlegen kann (oder will^^) wie ich schnell an den mobs vorbeikomme und dann einfach mein Schwert und mein Dolch sprechen zu lassen!

Ich find es irgendwie komisch das der waffi 2händige Waffen lernt!

Ich hab noch nen schurken twink aber auf den hab ich nie lust weil der waffi einfach nur voll viel fun macht!^^

Mfg Blondi(e/ey)


----------



## jls13 (10. Juni 2008)

habe nen 50er waffi 
und er gefällt mir sehr gut
aber als tank...nein danke 
das is wie in wow ein ms warri

mfg


----------



## Langmar (24. Januar 2009)

Nach langer HdRO Pause habe ich heute wieder begonnen damit.

Zuerst wollte ich mit meinem 18er Wächter weiter questen, aber wollte iwie die ganze
Geschichte nochmals von vorne erleben.

Also habe ich mir mal ne süsse Elben Waffenmeisterin erstellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zwar erst auf lvl 6, aber es macht mir echt Spass ^^

Mal schaun wie sich die Klasse auf höherem lvl spielt.
Freue mich vorallem auf die ersten Ini's ^^


mfG Langmar


----------

